# Good source for vellum paper



## maximumsp (Jul 4, 2010)

Does anyone know a good source (price) for vellum paper? I've been using transparencies but I know others use vellum...


----------



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

maximumsp said:


> Does anyone know a good source (price) for vellum paper? I've been using transparencies but I know others use vellum...


I would stick with the transparencies, but if you must Stahl's would be your best bet. Good quality and fair price.

What type of printer are you using and what is the issue that makes you want to switch


----------



## maximumsp (Jul 4, 2010)

I am using a HP Officejet7000, the black isn't 100% opaque but I can use it as long as I don't "overexpose". I was thinking that vellum paper might help being it's not as transparent and the black may be more opaque on that type of paper.


----------



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

maximumsp said:


> I am using a HP Officejet7000, the black isn't 100% opaque but I can use it as long as I don't "overexpose". I was thinking that vellum paper might help being it's not as transparent and the black may be more opaque on that type of paper.


 
Oh OK I get it. Yeah tough spot to be in. I would sell the HP and drop 1200 bucks on the epson R1400 BlackMax. You can find it at Ryonet.com 

The cartridges for it have had the chips changed so they all print BLACK all the time. ie 6 heads of black ink vs. 6 heads of... what cmyk plus other useless colors?

Anyway an idea. Check it out if you wish. 

Vellum is paper and susceptible to humidity big time. You would be selling one issue for another. ie *hit won't line up perfect.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I use Casey's Better Than Vellum www.caseyspm.com


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the 8.5 x 11 size vellum from www.wellingtonhouse.com . 250 sheets for about $35. they are for laser printers. I make my living from printing tshirts ... and I always use the vellum to make my black images to burn screens.


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

At my store we use Vellum, but to do halftones or other abstract works, we usually need to expose a bit longer.


----------



## Rossglass (Nov 15, 2012)

ebay.... they have everything


----------

